# My very first review! :)



## TordFuglstad (May 10, 2012)

So I decided to add some more to my webpage and wanted to share my thoughts about the products I own to you guys. 


Take a look here.


so what you think?


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 10, 2012)

Okay share your thoughts. We are not here to increase your website traffic.


----------



## TordFuglstad (May 11, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Okay share your thoughts. We are not here to increase your website traffic.



Just follow the link and you'll find my thoughts and my very first review. Not too difficult to understand is it?


----------



## LizardKing (May 11, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Okay share your thoughts. We are not here to increase your website traffic.


I feel sorry for you thinking the OP only linked his website to increse the traffic... Even if it was his actual reason, thinking that says more about you than him.
I still dont have my site, but if I spend time creating one, it would be to present my work in a creative and personal way, and wouldnt see anything wrong with linking it in this forum for people to see it. Whats the point of duplicating everything so you can see it in this thread? Leaving aside the fact you dont have the same tools to write an article or show pictures in a forum that in a webpage... is it so hard to make a click? And finally, whats the problem with helping a fellow photographer increase the traffic on its website?


----------



## Jaemie (May 11, 2012)

Well, I have no problem clicking your link, even if it's just to give you more traffic. Now, here are some thoughts on your website and review.

It's clean, uncluttered, aesthetically pleasant, and easy to navigate. I like your work and think most of your photos are emotionally evocative and visually stunning, though I cannot say much from a technical perspective as I'm not sufficiently versed to give a valid opinion in that regard. But my guess is you're on-top of your game technically, as well. 

I think your review of the 70-200 is basically well-done, but could be improved in several ways. I don't know enough about lenses, so I'll leave that review to someone else, but I will give you my impression on the style and presentation.

The narrative is good and drew my attention. Unfortunately, the language and grammar suffer in places, enough to distract your reader from the story. I'm guessing English is not your first language. Of course, I could not begin to write even a sentence in Norwegian, so relatively speaking you're doing a magnificent job. It's just a matter of competing with native English writers. This could be remedied with the services of a technical writer, or any good writer willing to help you out. I like the personal anecdotes you've included - slushy sport event, etc. You seem to know all about the technical aspects, but more importantly perhaps, you emotionally pitch this lens very well. 

I'd also insert a photo into the top of the review - not necessarily the 70-200 lens, but something small to grab your reader visually and compete with the sidebar Flickr/Facebook stuff. I'm using Chrome and your post cuts off just before the photo of the lens. 

Finally, since it's a review, I'd title it a review. Something like, "*Review:* Sigma 70-200 F2.8 EX HSM II. The perfect lens for..." You might even reconsider calling your "BLOG" section something like BLOG/REVIEWS or simply REVIEWS, if product reviews will be a regular feature.

The Flickr slideshow widgets throughout your website are nice, but at first I thought they were videos and I hesitated to click on them. I thought, "Why are there videos here?" Plus, my girlfriend is sleeping and I was too lazy to grab my headphones (expecting sound). It took a while to figure out they are just slideshows. I wish they were bigger, too, so I could see your photos better! Anyway, there's not much you can do about that, I suppose.

And... Congratulations on winning an award! I think the photo of the soldier is truly excellent in every regard. (Just code a hotlink to make it easier for readers to get to the Fro Knows Photo page. I had to copy/paste to navigate there.)


----------



## TordFuglstad (May 11, 2012)

Thank you very much for the nice words and thoughts! 

Jaemie: I will try to think of what you said and use that when further developing my webpage! Thanks


----------



## Jaemie (May 11, 2012)

No problem. I hope someone will comment on the technical aspects of your review, as well.

Also, if you're interested, I'd be happy to help with your text. Although my posts are often sloppy affairs half-written in lolspeak, I'm actually very capable of decent grammar and composition, and it would be a pleasure to edit for you. I presently have quite a bit of free time. Just send me a PM.


----------

